# East Mids Meet #5 - March 19th - *** Tomorrow ***



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'Lo all

After the amazing turn out last month, 7 TT's in all, I'm hoping to better this at the next meet. Well I can hope anyway  Just look at my avatar pic for a reminder of the day, that pic was from then.

The next meet will be on Sunday 19th March at 2pm. This will be at the usual place of the Woodend pub Huthwaite which is 10 mins off the M1 Junction 28.

Also after the short cruise we did last time, I'm going to have a think about a slightly longer route and see what I come up with. I may just end up handing out some maps or directions on the day to save us all getting lost. I'll see how it goes tho.

*Right, directions to the meet from the M1, Junction 28: *

From the motorway roundabout take the turning for Mansfield A38 (not the Derby A38 turning), 
At the first set of trafic lights turn left, 
Go straigh over the two mini roundabouts, 
At the crossroads at the top of the hill with traffic lights go straight over, 
At the next crossroads turn left, 
Follow the road, after you leave the housed area and go down the hill, the Woodend Pub is just on the right.

The Woodend Inn Family Pub 
Chesterfield Road, Huthwaite, NG17 2QJ

Hope to see as many people there as possible 

*So Far Then We Have...*

*Nem
Toshiba (poss +1)
DGW131
ttduncjames
muggwump
Johnny G*

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll come again if you can bring the sunshine this time. (might bring both Qs's too :roll: ) I wont be driving both before tim or someone points out the fact icant be in two at once.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

I will be bringing my wellingtons :roll:

Well I am Welsh


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> I will be bringing my wellingtons :roll:
> 
> Well I am Welsh


you just wanna make it hard for the sheep to get away - you're gonna put their back legs into ur boots. :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be bringing my wellingtons :roll:
> ...


Now what ever gave you that idea :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jeezuz, I'm offline for a coupls of hours and my thread descends into befriending sheep!

I'm thinking of planning a route which does not involve going through Hardwick this time, or at least not stopping where sheep are close at hand anyway.



Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

will be there march meet with the snow chains on!


----------



## muggwump (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeap, I'll try and make it.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

6 days to go before the next meet everyone.

So far we have 5 names down to attend, but I'm sure we should have JohnnyG and TrickyTreez to add to that when they get round to posting.

It's looking like it should be a good meet again especially if it's a nice day. I've not yet planned a route for the cruise but I'll have a look on the map tonight and see what I can do.

So as usual, if you're coming but not put your name down yet, ge it posted and I can see who we've got attending.

Nick


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

I will be there - looking forward to seeing you all again


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nem i might just make it tomorrow if I am coming I will be there on time dont hang on for me :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool, thats fine mate. We are normally at the pub half hour first anywat and the leave after that. So we should be there at least from 2:00 to 2:30 anyway.

Nick


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> Nem i might just make it tomorrow if I am coming I will be there on time dont hang on for me :wink:


hope you can make it Paul

i will come in my truck :lol: :wink:


----------



## trickytreez (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorry guys, can't make tomorrow - but should be back for the April meet

Have fun!

Trickytreez


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

See you tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

trickytreez said:


> Sorry guys, can't make tomorrow - but should be back for the April meet
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Trickytreez


No probs mate. Be just me with a blueflame there then 

:lol:

EDIT: Just seen Hilly10's sig, damn! 

Nick


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Might actually make this meet as i'm near loughborough today - if i'm there by 2.30pm, i'm there - else i'm not


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds good mate!

Well I've finally planned a route for the cruise, and printed off some directions for everyone to save us all getting lost. It's a bit further than last month but it will again take us through the ground of Hardwick Hall. We will however not be stopping at the top or anywhere near the sheep for that matter. 

See you later everyone.

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nick, somethings come up and i cant make it. catch u next time.

Sorry.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Nick, somethings come up and i cant make it. catch u next time.
> 
> Sorry.


No problem mate.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for everyone who came today. I'm just about to post the pics in the main forum, but to start things off...

Pictures Thread: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=59354










Nick


----------

